# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Не могу обновить конфигурацию

## Sosiska

Всем добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста не могу обновить конфигурацию и информационную базу платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.15.14) базовая, хочу  конф. 1.6.23.2 обновить на 1.6.24.7 и не получается. Если делаю через 1 С предприятие прога начинает что-то колбасить, но конфигурацию не ставит новую. Через конфигуратор, также колбасит, потом выводит сообщение что файл не содержит подходящих обновлений, типа они доступны для 1.6.23.2 и 1.6.24.6. Причем по одной фирме все обновилось там платформа и конфа идентичны этой, но здесь уже всю голову сломала(((

----------


## FomkaF

Еще раз в ручную обновитесь на 23.2, потом нормально встанет 24.7.

----------


## Maksy_G

да-да, был такой косяк! намучалсо блин!

----------


## Sosiska

> Еще раз в ручную обновитесь на 23.2, потом нормально встанет 24.7.


В ручную это как, можно по шагово как-нибудь для чайников, пожалуйста)))

----------


## FomkaF

> В ручную это как, можно по шагово как-нибудь для чайников, пожалуйста)))


Конфигуратор, поддержка, обновление, выбрать файл вручную (в папке с темплейтами находите нужное обновление), выбираете, обновляетесь. Всё как обычно, только нужно указать путь к файлу.

----------


## Sosiska

> Конфигуратор, поддержка, обновление, выбрать файл вручную (в папке с темплейтами находите нужное обновление), выбираете, обновляетесь. Всё как обычно, только нужно указать путь к файлу.


А-а-а-а, так я делала пишет, что обновление доступно для конфигураций более, ранних, причем когда я пробовала загрузить обновление 1.6.19.3 мне прога сказала, то же самое, то есть должно быть еще более раннее обновление.

----------


## FomkaF

> А-а-а-а, так я делала пишет, что обновление доступно для конфигураций более, ранних, причем когда я пробовала загрузить обновление 1.6.19.3 мне прога сказала, то же самое, то есть должно быть еще более раннее обновление.


Так у вас сейчас 23.2 или нет? Если ругается даже на более ранние обновления, то ищите то, на которое обновится и так по порядку до самого конца. Хотя странно, косяк был именно с 23.2, что его 2 раза надо было ставить.

----------


## Sosiska

> Так у вас сейчас 23.2 или нет? Если ругается даже на более ранние обновления, то ищите то, на которое обновится и так по порядку до самого конца. Хотя странно, косяк был именно с 23.2, что его 2 раза надо было ставить.


Если зайти в 1с: Предприятие, то пишет что 23.2, а обновлять не хочет, короче хрен ее знает от куда они взяли эту базу, но то что она косячная ппц какая это факт:D Короче тема не актуальна, я решила не заморачивать и создала новую базу и выгрузила из старой все что можно было, так что спасибо за участие и помощь))

----------


## FomkaF

> Если зайти в 1с: Предприятие, то пишет что 23.2, а обновлять не хочет, короче хрен ее знает от куда они взяли эту базу, но то что она косячная ппц какая это факт:D Короче тема не актуальна, я решила не заморачивать и создала новую базу и выгрузила из старой все что можно было, так что спасибо за участие и помощь))


И что, новая норм обновляется? :)

----------


## alwol

Не могу обновиться с 1.6.24.3 (похоже тестовая) на 1.6.24.7.
Обновить может только с 1.6.23.2 или 1.6.24.6.
Обновить вниз до 1.6.23.2 не получается, а 1.6.24.6 - нет нигде.
И что делать?

----------


## apdk

> Не могу обновиться с 1.6.24.3 (похоже тестовая) на 1.6.24.7.
> Обновить может только с 1.6.23.2 или 1.6.24.6.
> Обновить вниз до 1.6.23.2 не получается, а 1.6.24.6 - нет нигде.
> И что делать?


Копия ИБ конфигурации 1.6.23.2 или более ранняя версия есть? Через конфигуратор загружаете более ранюю ИБ, а потом попробуйте снова. у меня с 1.6.23.2 на 1.6.24.7 обновилось без проблем.

----------


## Tehas

нужно создать чистую базу, обновить до последнего релиза, далее зайти в конфигуратор и в меню "Конфигурация" выбрать "сохранить конфигурацию в файл".
Далее заходим в конфигуратор (база которая не обновляется) и Конфигураия -> Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию и выбираем файл конфигурации, который мы выгрузили из чистой базы. все обновится, поддержка останется на месте и будет вам счастье =)

а если "тестовая" база была, то это единственное решение проблеммы

----------


## Ирусик3008

ОГРОМНОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!
...сколько волос и нервов сохранила благодаря Вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance:

----------


## alwol

> а если "тестовая" база была, то это единственное решение проблеммы


Спасибо за помощь.
Вышла конф. 25.6.
Я сначала обновил свою тестовую 24.3 до 25.5, а потом обновил до 25.6.

----------


## Софья_О

> нужно создать чистую базу, обновить до последнего релиза, далее зайти в конфигуратор и в меню "Конфигурация" выбрать "сохранить конфигурацию в файл".
> Далее заходим в конфигуратор (база которая не обновляется) и Конфигураия -> Поддержка -> Обновить конфигурацию и выбираем файл конфигурации, который мы выгрузили из чистой базы. все обновится, поддержка останется на месте и будет вам счастье =)
> 
> а если "тестовая" база была, то это единственное решение проблеммы


Моя тоже огромная благодарность!!! А то как слепой котёнок- ничего не понятно и начинается паника. А Вы разжевали до мелочей!!!

----------

